# Mike's Custom Bowstrings



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

Many of you may not of heard of me, but I have been building strings for about 9 years now. Many people on these message boards have bought strings from me. I just wanted to let you all know that my strings services are avaible. I have a full range of colors and I use exclusively BCY Material. If you have any questions or would like to order, check out my website, e-mail me, or send me a PM hare at ArcheryTalk. Thanks.

Mike
__________________


----------



## winter86 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Mikes strings*

Mikes a great guy that offers great strings. He uses all the good BCY stuff (452X,8125, ya know all that stuff.) His servings are nice and tight and hold up to a lot of abuse. Once ordered, it doesn't take long to get your strings. I my mind they are just as good as winnerschoice but cheaper. Don't be afraid of buying a set of strings and cables from mike for your next bow!!
I had a string made for me last year around april. I shot it all spring, summer and fall w/out any stretch or creep even at outdoor nationals with the high heat. My peep always comes back straight inline with my loop. 
Mike I think you should change your name from Mikescustombowstrings toooo..........WINTERSchoice strings :first:


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

:bump:


----------



## sharpshooter60 (Feb 10, 2005)

Awesome product AT'ERS!!!!! Give Mike a chance you will not be sorry. High quality without the high price


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Bowdoc (Jan 22, 2003)

Our customers are very impressed with Mike's strings. So are our shooters.
Hey Mike does this mean the house is done and you can come out and play again?


----------



## The Runt (Nov 8, 2002)

Great Strings Period!! Give them a shot!


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## die-languh (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm from holland and order my strings at mikes archery, superb quality and very good price!

so dont hesitate and order some great strings at mikes-archery.com!


----------



## SCUBAPRO (Jun 25, 2007)

mike builds great strings and is very good guy! I replaced winners choice strings with his 452x and I think he builds a better string:wink:


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

Right now I am running a special-

Single cam bows - $45 
Dual cam/Hybrid cam - $50

'08 leftover Mathews stock - $42/set white/black/brown speckled color 452X

The $45 price I have listed included a halo serving on the bottom serving of the buss cable. The rest of the servings are 3D. If you want all Halo it will be an additional $8.00. As far as colors go, I only have halo in black and green. As for string colors I have the following in 452X:

- red/black 
- flo orange/black 
- flo green/black 
- tan/black 
- white/black 
- yellow/black
- black
- tan
- silver (gray)
- OD green (dark forest green)
- green
- Flo green 
- purple
- blue
- red
- yellow
- Flo orange
-Flo yellow
- white
- pink

I also have all of the above solid colors except the silver in 3d serving as well. I accept Paypal as well. Right now turn around time is 1-2 days. If you have any other questions, just ask. Thanks.

Prices include string,cables and postage. If you have any questions or would like to order, check out my website, e-mail me, or send me a PM here at ArcheryTalk. Thanks.

Mike

[email protected]
(715)677-7068


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

I need a set for an old HCA Dynasty.
I will pm you


----------



## Roman8r (Dec 12, 2008)

*Great set of strings*

Pleasure doing business with you, Mike. Awesome product!


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

Thanks Roman!!


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## SCUBAPRO (Jun 25, 2007)

bump for mike, he makes great strings and cables!!!!


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## IBOHUNT (Jan 29, 2003)

*Wrong web site*

Mike does outstanding work, replace all my strings with Mike's. Just a note though, website listed earlier in postings is wrong. Correct site is mikescustombowstrings.com
Keep up the incredible work Mike


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

I now have added a few new colors in 452X:

-moutain berry
-metallic bronze

I also now have .014 Halo in the following colors:

- black
- green
- Flo green 
- blue
- red
- Flo orange


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

I just placed an order through Paypal for a set of strings for my Prestige.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

heres a bump for ya


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mikem0987 (Dec 16, 2008)

*strings*

hi mike just checking on my strings t:thumbs_uphanks


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## judger101 (Jan 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## winter86 (Feb 13, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## thn43 (Mar 1, 2009)

*strings*

Payment sent thru paypal


----------

